# ,

## S

,   ,  ,  ?  
     "":   50-,  ,    -     ,               ,    -     .  . 
  ,   -          ,    ?

----------


## jamlife

> ,   -          ,    ?

   ,    .      ,    .

----------


## sharasha

.)))))      .
      .   !

----------

!

----------


## sharasha

> !

   ?!)))  ,    ,    !
,   , 쳺    !

----------

10 .      ,       .   ? ,   ,    -  .

----------


## sharasha

,      ,  " "!   ,   -    ,   ,   ?!    . 
    ...

----------


## S

.        .        ,       ,   - :   ,    .

----------


## sharasha

*S*,   ,   - .    ,   .     ,        . 
    .     .    ,      .   ,   !    ...

----------


## Sky

**:       ,      '.     -  - ""   .      ,        䳺  
     : "- "        (   )      ;  -

----------


## kryzhovnyk

- " "  -   ,    ,       , .  ,        ,   .   ?       -  , ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## sharasha

**:     

> ,      '.     - - ""   .      ,        䳺

    .     .      ,  ...  
! ! , ,  !!!
     ?    ???

----------


## Mihey

,      ,  ))     )))       )    -   ))
      ,         2,     ,    , ,     ,   ,  ,    ,     ,   ,           ....

----------


## sharasha

*Mihey*, . !

----------


## aneisha

,  -    .     , , ,        . 
,    ,   .  ,   -      . 
    .          .   ,                .
 , ! )))))))

----------


## *AfinA*

,            15   ,    -...

----------


## Gonosuke

-   ,         ))  ,     ))) 
 ,  -  ,      ))))

----------


## fabulist

> ,   ,  ,  ?

   "  ",   .  ,  -   .
        , .

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*,      .   .  ,      .      .        .       ,     "  "

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist,      ...

    ...))     .   , ...  .      .
,    ,       .   , , ... . 
p.s. ,   , - .      .)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## kryzhovnyk

,        . -        .     ,      ,   "",     .

----------


## Nora

> ,   ,  ,  ?  
>      "":   50-,  ,    -     ,               ,    -     .  . 
>   ,   -          ,    ?

  
      .!
  ... ... ...
    ,        ...    !..)

----------


## nickeler

,     .  ,      ..    ,   ..    ,    12   -    -.    ..    ,   񳳳.

----------

ͺ,   ! 
    50-.    ,   *S*.      ,        ,  S       ,     .      "".     -    ! ,  ,     .   ,      . ,  ,    ... 
       .
      ?     , ...     ,  .

----------


## nickeler

)))   .
 ,     " ,   ,    .

----------

> ,     " ,   ,    .

   ,       .       ,      -    ,    ""  .

----------

> )))

----------


## bigmozes

,    !

----------


## Ihor

> ,        . -        .     ,      ,   "",     .

        ,        , , , , ,   ..

----------


## laithemmer

> ......

     ,  :))))      ! -      ,

----------


## kryzhovnyk

> kryzhovnyk 
>    ,        . -        .     ,      ,   "",     .

   

> ,        , , , , ,   ..

       ,        .  ,    , , ,  ,        -.       ,      (,  ,        ).    -  ,   ,        . ,       :    ,    , , ,   .. ( ).

----------


## nickeler

*kryzhovnyk*, ,                 ?  ,    "" ?
   .  ,           ,     ,    .         ",    ,  ,          "
        .   ,   ,   ,         ,      .        .

----------


## kryzhovnyk

> ,

  ,      ,    .     ,   ,            .      . 
    ,        ,    .      ,      '.     ,         ,              .   ,      ,        ,         .

----------


## Sky

*kryzhovnyk*,      .        -  .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        ,    .      ,      '.     ,         ,

      ,       ,      ... 
   ,     ,   ,   
  .  
..   ,    ,   .    ,     - .     ,    ?  ,   .

----------


## nickeler

*kryzhovnyk*,    ,    .  ,        ?          ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## kobieta

> ,       ,      ... 
>    ,     ,   ,

       .       (, ) .  ,       ,   ,        (          ).
        -      ,    ,           .     ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        ?

  ,         ,       .       ,       ,   ,     .      "    ,   ?"))))))))))))
ͺ,         ?

----------


## nickeler

*kobieta*,   :   ,     .    ,     (, )  .   ,   - .

----------


## Ihor

> ,        .  ,    , , ,  ,        -.       ,      (,  ,        ).    -  ,   ,        . ,       :    ,    , , ,   .. ( ).

    ,           ? .... 
    ?!  
      ,     .... 
      ....   ,       
 -   ,          ,  ,    ? 
  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,        .

     ,    -   ?     
  ,  .  
 ,          ,     )) 
 "  - " -  .     ,  .   ,    ,   , ,       .                 ,      )) 
   ,  -

----------

> ....      ....   ,      ...

  ,    -,    .    ,         ,      ?    ,  ,   .     ,     " "    ().       !!!    - !   

> ,        .

     ,        .     ,         .           .       !
 ...      .

----------


## Ihor

> ,    -,    .    ,         ,      ?    ,  ,   .*     ,     " "    ()*.       !!!    - !

  ...    
.    
     ,         (  .  )

----------


## fabulist

> ...

   ,   -      ....
" ".

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,   :   ,     .    ,     (, )  .   ,   - .

  ...      ,    ,  ,   ,   ,   ,        .        -  ,   ,     .   

> ,    -   ?

  ...
   ,   ,    ?  
     ,   ,     ,      ,        ,    ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     ? )))) 
 ,      ,  "  "()     .     , -     .   ,    ( ) .       .       ,          
        . ,     + ...         ? )))      .        .

----------


## Ihor

> ,   -      ....
> " ".

    ,             **:    
  ,       ,        ???!!!

----------


## kobieta

> , -     .   ,    ( ) .       .

  ...   :       .   .       ,              . ! ? - !   - ,  !
 :    ,  !

----------


## Stronger

**..      ....   (    )    ,      
  "   "   ))))))

----------


## Gonosuke

> :    ,  !

  ,   .      ,    .  ,   ,    - ,      . 
  ,       ,    (   )) )  -    .      ,       ,    ,     ..      .     ))

----------


## vika84

,  -   (    )   ,         .
,       , , , . 
            ,     . 
       :    ,      ,     . 
      ,      ,    . 
       ,         .    ,     ,          ( )      ,    . 
    ,       ,     ,      . 
,       . , ,    .            . 
       ,    .    ,       ,   ,       .. 
         ,    . 
          . 
                 .

----------

> .    -     ...
>     ,  -   (    )   ,         . 
> ,       , , , . 
>             ,     . 
>        :    ,      ,     . 
>       ,      ,    . 
>        ,         .    ,     ,          ( )      ,    . 
>     ,       ,     ,      .

       ...

----------


## rasta-koy

,    ,   ,        :- ))

----------

